# Im totally gutted



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I got up thihs morning to find my beautiful chinchilla dead     We had her about 7-8yrs and it wsas totally unexpected as they live for about 18yrs She was such a friendly beautiful animal and many a time we would find her runnin across the landing having escaped out of her cage  

Im sorry i know this is trivial to some people but she was my baby    

A very sad sally


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Sally

Am really sorry to hear about your loss hun, pets become a part of the family don't they and it's sooo sad to lose one    Sending you big hugs hun    

x x x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Aw hugs hon, pets are part of the family for sure


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Aw big hugs to you 
pets are such a big part of family life 

X


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

aww i'm so sorry hun, as others have said pets are such a big part of our lives and become family members    

RIP little furbie 

pam xx


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Sally


The loss of a fur baby is a huge sadness.  Tonnes of love to you all.

C
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Sally

so sorry to hear of the loss of your furbaby

they are such a huge part of our familys

big hugs to you all
Love Emxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww it is so sad when we lose a furbaby  
Im so sorry hun


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Sally so very sorry to hear you have lost your furbaby      .  She sounded very well loved and must have lived a very happy Chinchilla life.

Siobhan x


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Sending you a big   xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

so sorry for the loss of your furbaby.

sending you big hugs

  

Kay


----------

